

Kumbh Mela, the largest human gathering in history - pohungc
http://qz.com/43296/harvards-next-case-study-the-logistics-and-economics-behind-kumbh-mela-the-largest-human-gathering-in-history/

======
bloggersway
Biggest mela in world.

